# Strength contra flexibility



## Yari (Apr 19, 2005)

Typical when strength is used, you loose flexibility.


How do you work around this in your Aikido?

/Yari


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Is your question that if you train for strength, you lose flexibility?  I have noticed that.  I am TKD but when we train for strength, do thousands of front kicks for example, my hamstrings tighten up too much and I am less flexible the next training session.  I have got to do alot of stretches after that to counter the shortening of muscles.  If that was not your question, sorry!  TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2005)

Yari said:
			
		

> Typical when strength is used, you loose flexibility.


 I'd say you got a bit of a myth on your hands there, strength does not inhibit flexibility and this has been dissproven many times.  Now it is used as an excuse not to do strength training...


----------



## Yari (Apr 19, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I'd say you got a bit of a myth on your hands there, strength does not inhibit flexibility and this has been dissproven many times.  Now it is used as an excuse not to do strength training...




Iwasn't thinking about muscular strenght. But if you try and hold somebody hard, you loose the flexibilty to move easlily. Takea bear hug. If it's held softly you can dance in harmony with the person, but if you hold him/her tight, and they start moving you'll be jerkt(sp?) around(lose of flexibility).

/Yari


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 19, 2005)

nevermind that then 

 Different times call for different tools.

 Sometimes the best thing to do is clamp down tight on someone.  Your leaving out leverage, another important concept.  If I am working both arms against one arm at a weak angle, strength is a good tool, even when your opponent is stronger then you.

 The immmovable arm demo of Aikido shows this concept, if the angles and the leverage are "right" for the muscles, a little bit of strength goes a long way.  If the angles and leverage are bad a lot of strength won't get very far...


----------



## Shogun (Apr 29, 2005)

Several times in Aikido, we used a drill. we would count to three and use the energy that exists at each number.

example: Suwari waza Kata Dori (as an attack)

one - set yourself up, line up with your attacker. initiate movement, into your attacker.
two - begin the attack. grab the shoulder lightly, with the intention of grabbing it hard. begin the direction of the attack.
three - finish the attack. three is fast, and the "climax" if you will, of the particular technique. everything before leads up to it.

this is, in reality, no different than snapping a kick, or a punch connecting. the strength comes at the very end of the technique, and is turned on for 25th of a second. you dont need more than that if the first two numbers are correct.

that may or may not have made sense.


----------

